# Video 5D III vs. 1DX



## florian (Feb 3, 2013)

I currently have my 5D III and don´t know if I should get a second 5D III or a 1DX.
I haven´t found a lot of comparsions between them. And if the 1DX would be better in Video too this might give me the push to spend the extra money.
Did somebody here had a look what the 1DX might have as additional features or a better quality over a 5D III?
Thanks all for your comments


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Feb 3, 2013)

I do now own 5D mark III or 1DX, but Philip Bloom mentioned, that 1DX is sharper and better in low light in video thank Mark III.



> The super pro body the 1DX is everything video-wise that the 5DmkIII should have been. The image is just gorgeous and lovely and sharp…but it’s almost twice the price. It’s actually fewer megapixels, which also means it is better in low light…for some reason though, they left the headphone jack off this…why?!?! I love this camera enormously. Check out my Safari mini doc below where everything bar the main interviews and slow motion (shot on the FS700) was shot on the 1DX, and the “Portrait of a projectionist” mini doc which was shot entirely on the 1DX.


http://philipbloom.net/2012/12/31/conundrum/


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 4, 2013)

That P. Bloom review is an interesting one, and I agree fully with his surprise at the lack of a headphone jack on the 1D X. Something like that is just a basic necessity imho, though there are many, many (really loads) of people here on CR that just love external sound recorders and could not care less about a headphone jack. Me on the other hand, I like choices and hate being dictated to in any way, shape or form.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 5, 2013)

From what i've seen/read, the 1Dx is considered soft and lacks detail like the 5d3, with slightly better low light performance. The s35 crop mode on the 1D-C is much better, and shows what they could have done on the 5D3 and the 1DX.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 6, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> From what i've seen/read, the 1Dx is considered soft and lacks detail like the 5d3, with slightly better low light performance. The s35 crop mode on the 1D-C is much better, and shows what they could have done on the 5D3 and the 1DX.



It's too bad they didn't put an APS-C video mode in the 5D3 because:
1. more reach can help for wildlife
2.a. it would be closer scale to the natural AA filter and might not need to be quiet as softened up
2.b. perhaps the single digic would even be fast enough to simply reach that whole chunk directly and downscale to provide really high quality
3. they could even perhaps have fit in an even high mag mode where they read out a 2k block directly and process it

Anyway I've heard that the 1DX tends to have a bit more moire in it's good mode, but to offer noticeably better micro-contrast/crisper detail. It will never have ML made for it, at least no by the ML group, and considering all that Canon left out of it that is a shame and makes it less useful.


----------

